# Kings Fandemonium



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings Fandemonium was held tonight and I was lucky enough to go. Here is what went down:

Got there at 6:00. Darius Songaila, Brad Miller, Phil Ricci, and Jabari Smith were taking tickets at the doors. Gerald Wallace, Peja Stojakovic, and Anthony Peeler were working the concession stands.

Walked around the concourse a few times taking pictures (I got one with the Royal Court Dancers:shy: ) and when I finally circled the arena people were crowding around Jabari Smith (I think they thought he was Chris Webber)

On the court Bobby Jackson and Vlade Divac answered questions from fans. Bobby said he doesn't think there is enough ball to go around with the Lakers. Vlade said he likes pasta.

The preseason roster was then announced and the players emerged from the stands (Chris Webber included, he wasn't limping)

Then they had a 12 minute scrimmage with Vlade Divac and Anthony Peeler coaching the white team (Darius Songaila, Rodney Buford, Roberto Burgeson, and Phillip Ricci) and Doug Christie and Peja Stojakovic coaching the black team (Ashante Johnson, Jabari Smith, Brandin Knight and Mark Strickland). Mike Bibby and Bobby Jackson were the referees and Chris Webber was the commentator.

The game itself was pretty boring, lots of flashy plays but lots of air balls and turnovers. The highlight was Bobby Jackson giving the second technical foul to Vlade and telling him to leave the building. He then came back in a giant green and orange hat and giant glasses. 

After the game they had games (Passing a hoola hoop through a human chain, Jabari Smith cheated) and a half court shooting contest (Doug Christie won.)

I will try to post pictures later


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Kings Fandemonium was held tonight and I was lucky enough to go. Here is what went down:
> 
> Got there at 6:00. Darius Songaila, Brad Miller, Phil Ricci, and Jabari Smith were taking tickets at the doors. Gerald Wallace, Peja Stojakovic, and Anthony Peeler were working the concession stands.
> ...


how many people were there?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The pics didn't turn out to great but I will post them anyway 


Peja serving food


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

more Peja serving food


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Gerald Wallace serving food


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Anthony Peeler serving food


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Brad Miller taking tickets


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Look at this fool. I had a perfectly good picture of Jabari Smith taking tickets and he walked right in front of me and had the nerve to look right into the camera and smile. Ugh. Some people........


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Darius Songaila taking tickets


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

more Gerald Wallace serving food


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Starting lineup is announced...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Vlade in disguise


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Vlade and Bobby answer questions before the game...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Right before they called Security...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Kings Fandemonium*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> how many people were there?


I'm not sure. It wasn't sold out.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Vlade and Bobby answer questions before the game...


Damn! Last yr I was wlaking round with my friends and they all gave me a hug! I'm a little PIMP! lol I wish at least


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Right before they called Security...


srry quoted the wrong pic! :grinning:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The quote of the night:

"Singing the National Anthem tonight, Michael Bibby" - Chris Webber


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Also, this site has a lot of good pictures


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

lol


----------

